# Migrer  Thunderbird Windows vers iMac



## Trudo (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter un Imac 20 pouces et je veux récupérer mes messages et carnets dadresses de Thunderbird Windows et les amener dans Thuderbird Macintosh. Comment faire ? Est-ce que je peux copier le dossier où Thuderbird entrepose les messages sous Windows et le mettre à quelque part sur le disque de MacOS X ? Même chose pour les favories de Firefox.

merci


----------



## whereismymind (15 Février 2007)

Pour Thunderbird, il suffit d'exporter dans Thunderbird Windows, puis tu importes ensuite l'archive venant du PC.
Même chose pour Firefox.
Tu n'as pas a placer toi même le fichier dans un coin du DD de ton iMac.


----------



## t-bo (9 Mai 2008)

Hello,

Je remonte ce vieux sujet car je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse, et m'appretant à switcher...

La réponse donné ne signifie rien sachant qu'on ne peut pas exporter depuis Thunderbird, aucune option y figure...

Donc comme dit dans le premier message : peut-on copier/coller le dossier Profiles de Windows vers Mac, ou ce n'est techniquement pas possible ? (pas les meme fichiers).

Sinon comment faire ?


----------



## whereismymind (10 Mai 2008)

Il te faut MozBackup.


----------



## t-bo (10 Mai 2008)

MozBackup ca fonctionne sous MAC pour la restauration ? J'ai pas l'impression...


----------



## whereismymind (11 Mai 2008)

Je t'avoue que je sais plus comment j'ai fait mais à l'époque, j'ai tout récupéré ....


----------

